# How do i re-paint my mobile phone?



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2009)

how?
is there any store which will do it for me
or do i hav 2 do it myself?
and if so the with wht?
so far i knw 2 options nailpolish & spray paint(but too expensive)
can i use poster colour or acrylic colors


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

a easy way is possible..
dip your mobile into nailpolish bottle / some oil paint..


----------



## utsav (Feb 26, 2009)

Betruger said:


> a easy way is possible..
> dip your mobile into nailpolish bottle / some oil paint..



+1 

Beware of ur wife after doing dat wid her nail polish.


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good joke Betrugger. On a serious note he can consider replacing the body panels. But Original panels are hard to find and Chinese ones don't last long.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

Repaint Mobile phoneHonestly I heard for the first time


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 26, 2009)

First of all tell us which phone you wish to paint.

Don't use nailpaint or other such chemicals they may cause problems to the device.

Instead of painting, try getting a cheap china body cover. The best thing you could do is buy a new phone if it's possible.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't do that..Instead buy a mobile cover...


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

ok.. instead of re-paint your mobile phone body, a series option is there it will possible with more more sensible mood.. 
but you should have a high resolution digital camera..
do the following;

 > separate the mobile body and its internal parts.
 > take some close up shots with your digital camera on external visible part of your mobile phone by side by side. 
> then transfer the pictures to USB drive/CD
> then go to Sticker-Maker shop and make a sticker for your pictures of your favorite color. 
> The sticker-maker machine (looks like a dot matrix printer) draw the pictures in a colored sticker paper based on your pictures.
> the shop-technician give you the sticker that will reflect your outlines of mobile phone
> Finally stick it side by side.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

ok.. instead of re-paint your mobile phone body, a series option is there it will possible with more more sensible mood.. 
but you should have a high resolution digital camera..
do the following;

 > separate the mobile body and its internal parts.
 > take some close up shots with your digital camera on external visible part of your mobile phone by side by side. 
> then transfer the pictures to USB drive/CD
> then go to Sticker-Maker shop and make a sticker for your pictures of your favorite color. 
> The sticker-maker machine (looks like a dot matrix printer) draw the pictures in a colored sticker paper based on your pictures.
> the shop-technician give you the sticker that will reflect your outlines of mobile phone
> Finally stick it side by side.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Ek hi post mein samajh gaya bhai


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2009)

1st of all WOW so many replies thanks
2nd ly great jokes guys
3rd how much will it cost Betruger for the stickers
4th how much r the chinse body covers

I want 2 try it on my 2yr old Motoflip W220


----------



## Sathish (Feb 26, 2009)

raj_in said:


> 3rd how much will it cost Betruger for the stickers



a 18 point capital letter cost 5/-

(ie if you make sticker digit - 20/-)

so it will cost around 150+


----------



## Coool (Feb 26, 2009)

Betruger said:


> a easy way is possible..
> dip your mobile into nailpolish bottle / some oil paint..



Nail polish will be gone with in a week...
Try asian paints...7 year's warranty...


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2009)

Coool said:


> Nail polish will be gone with in a week...
> Try asian paints...7 year's warranty...



i'm gonna put a clear coat of varnish or something like thta


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Feb 27, 2009)

Chinese ones costs Rs 100- Rs 250 depending on the phone model and your bargaining skills


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Go with chinese one's, you can get them for Rs.100.
But still you didn't tell us which mobile you own?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Go with chinese one's, you can get them for Rs.100.
> But still you didn't tell us which mobile you own?


...


raj_in said:


> I want 2 try it on my 2yr old Motoflip W220


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry, I missed that line.

So I feel you should cover it with mobile stickers instead of trying to paint it. Getting a moto cover is very difficult.


----------



## raj_in (Feb 27, 2009)

*once again i use a 2yr old Motoflip W220*

i went 2 my local store they said it will *cost me Rs.350* they will replace the *keypad & the facial* & make it as good as new.

_*(off topic)*_
i also lost my headphones so they are asking for *250 for branded headphones* is tht the *current market price*????


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rs.250 is too much, try bargaining. 
The headphones which your shopkeeper is selling are not genuine for sure. Bargain here too.


----------



## raj_in (Feb 27, 2009)

wht shud i get it for
they look genunie bcoz they have the moto logo & looks just like the orginal set  i got


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 27, 2009)

It will be too costly if you try to repain. Instead, why don't you try for a new case?


----------



## raj_in (Feb 28, 2009)

off topic
but how much does original motorola headsets cost

s205 one touch stereo wired headset to be precise


----------



## raj_in (Mar 1, 2009)

com on sum1 has 2 know


----------

